# Ablaichen um die Jahreszeit ????



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2005)

Hallo,

wie die meisten aus dem Forum wissen habe ich ja eine Große Baustelle zuhause.Deshalb sind meine Koi in einer 500l Tonne 5xJunior 2xKoi, einer von den großen ist ganz sicher Weiblich den anderen Koi vermute ich als Männlich weil er nicht so ein großen Bauch hat (Der Männliche Koi ist in einer anderen 500l Tonne der meinte er müsste in die Tonne gegenüber reinspringen).Der Weibliche Koi hat meiner Meinung nach in der letzten Zeit eine zimlich dicken Bauch bekommen obwohl ich das Füttern etwas reduziert habe.Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2005)

Hallo Maurizio, 

also Laich wird der zu dieser Jahreszeit sicher nicht mehr bilden. 

Was verstehst du unter dick? 
Stellt er Schuppen auf? 

Sicher könnte ein scharfes Bild und die Wasserwerte weiterhelfen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Okt. 2005)

Also Schuppen stehen nicht ab.Leider kann ich keine Scharfen Bilder machen.Denn die Koi sind immer ganz unten.


----------

